# Topics > Toys > Radio-controlled toys (RC toys, R/C toys) >  How to make an ARRMA VORTEKS BLX do 65+ mph!

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ARRMA Durango Ltd. A subsidiary of Hobbico, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 10, 2013




> In R/C, claims of 60+ mph speeds are a dime a dozen. However, ARRMA has something that's priceless: proof. They not only prove that the 1/10 scale VORTEKS can deliver 60+ mph speeds; they show you exactly how to produce it, so you can do the same to your VORTEKS! The video starts at the track, with a spokesman, stock 2WD VORTEKS BLX RTR and a radar gun. After a brief warm-up, the VORTEKS is clocked at a respectable top speed of 33.7 mph. Next, the spokesman tells and shows you what parts they're going to add and how they're going to change the setup. Thanks to the magic of time-lapse photography, the actual benchwork takes only seconds. Before you know it, you're back at the track with the spokesman and upgraded VORTEKS. It's obvious to the naked eye that the VORTEKS is faster. The radar gun proves it, clocking it at a blistering 67.1 mph — almost twice the speed of the stock version. 
> 
> Learn more about the VORTEKS BLX RTR by visiting the product page at arrma-rc.com/rc-cars/2013/vorteks/blx

----------


## Airicist

Check out the VORTEKS BLX Speed Run!

Published on Dec 24, 2013




> All R/C vehicles promise blistering speeds out of the box, but only one brand delivers them: ARRMA. The VORTEKS BLX lives up to this reputation. Need proof? Check out this exciting VORTEKS BLX Speed Run video. You won't believe how fast it is with a NiMH battery -- and wait 'til you see what happens with LiPo power!

----------

